
20GB Intel IP Data Breach Floods the Internet, Mentions Backdoors - blackmanta
https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/news/massive-20gb-intel-data-breach-floods-the-internet-mentions-backdoors
======
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588)

~~~
dang
We've moved the comments thither, except ones that only make sense here.

------
bithavoc
dup
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588)

------
advisedwang
"mentions backdoors"... nobody is saying they have found a backdoor in the
leak, they just suggest looking to see if there is one. This headline is
fantastically overly sensational, to a level of irresponsibility.

~~~
parliament32
>The poster encourages downloaders to look for mentions of 'backdoors' in some
of the Intel source code, and even provides a sample clip of one such listing

~~~
advisedwang
You mean this?
[https://twitter.com/deletescape/status/1291422841834016770](https://twitter.com/deletescape/status/1291422841834016770)
It's literally just the word backdoor, with nothing to suggest anything
nefarious related to it. I expect a bit more than that before news starts
reporting on it.

